# BT strike



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Seen more of these for sale with less that 20 hours of use than any other skiff in recent memory. What's the deal?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Seems like new skiffs come to market and a bunch sell. Then another comes out. Cycle keeps repeating.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Next syndrome, some guys have to have the newest toy on the market. 

Or some guys I've noticed seem to have more money then sense. Not meaning to insult anyone, but how can one drop 20k+ on a boat and never take it for a test ride? Then the first few fishing trips they realize they needed a bay boat, or just don't like the skinny life.....


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wierd thing is that it seems specific to the strike and not any of the other BT models. There have been 5 or 6 of them over the last 6 months that are basically brand new. 2 currently listed both have very limited hours on them. Just wondering if it's a coincidence or if people are finding something they are not happy with after the purchase.


----------



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

I think the reason you see more Strikes for sale than the other BT models is that they've probably sold a ton more strikes than any other model the last year or so.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I think sometimes guys get the itch and then figure out that either they can't find fish and get frustrated or they aren't really using the boat often. Using a 30 or 40K skiff 5 times a year is not a good investment.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I know a few people that have sold their Strikes and moved up to the BT Elite.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Or they realized the people they believe are looking at them in their new ride are not going to help with the payment.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Doubt that is the case I see plenty of new boats running around.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

don't know why but I love my Strike. Gets skinny, quiet, poles well, adequate storage. I fish solo mostly so it is huge to me. Good 2 person boat as well.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

I only see one basically new Strike for sale which the owner has to give up because he's moving:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1422228681
At $35k this is really good deal for a fully loaded skiff.

If you're not a fan of BTs but want a similar skiff you could buy this lightly rigged 2014 HB Biscayne for only $15,000 more:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1422031770


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I like bt, I spoke to Liz a while back and she is awesome to work with. There are 2 listed, one in the boats section, the other in the marine products section due to the hp. Seen a half dozen other ones listed here or on Craigslist over past few months, most of which had less than 10 hours of use. Just seemed very strange.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

That Strike with the 90 already sold and was a real bargain at $29k. If you missed out on that one there's a 6 month old 2014 HB Marquesa listed right next to it for only $25,000 more:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1422305522


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> ..
> 
> Or some guys I've noticed seem to have more money then sense......


Which could be an explaination for why they have plenty of money. :-/


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you don't believe me go through the last 5 -7 pages of the for sale section and count them. This isn't taking into consideration the ones I have seen on cl. While the HB you are referencing is basically brand new it is not the norm to see them for sale with 7 hours. Just seems like a reoccuring theme.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

There is a reason why people are selling them. Got my waterman and never looked back.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

^^^BINGO... We have a winner!!!^^^


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

Non factual speculation is indeed what it is, NON FACTUAL SPECULATION. I have owned 3 Beavertail Skiffs since 2012, and I can tell you they make excellent FLAWLESS products. So just for you guys let me give you a break down as to why the strike is not only an excellent skiff, but one of the best to ever hit the flats market.

The strike was built to be a TRUE open water POLING SKIFF, not like anything HB makes that would be classified in the technical class. Dont take it personal though you HB guys, because there isn't really any company to accomplish this outside of BT.  It's half sponson, quarter tunnel hull design gives it the exact air bubble it needs to accomplish the thrilling "hole shot" everyone wants in a TPS all while accomplishing a PERFECT balance for open water by not running the tunnel too far along underneath or sticking the engine 15+ inches inside the transom as you would do with a traditional sponson set up. Having said all this, I have hopped my strike up in under 18 inches of water WITHOUT DRAGGING MY A$$ OR SPITTING MUD. Pretty good for a technical poling skiff. 


When it comes to open water I guess the best way to go about explaining this would be to just say one word, "limitless". I learned this when I had to make an emergency run to a friend offshore who ran out of gas. It was 3 1/2 - 4 foot seas and I didn't get a drop of water on my glasses lense. im not an offshore guy personally, but having that luxury was amazing (especially with how many trips I take to the FL keys annually). This isn't just a skiff that barely handles your lagoon white caps     

Unfortunately for me, I am moving to venture into a bigger business opportunity. I can say that eventually I will be back to Florida, and when I do Will and Liz over at BT are going to be the first people I call.

So enough about why you guys think the BT Strike is "flawed". Let's get technical as to why you like your new waterman so much outside of the national BJ?    :-X


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

I think it is better for all parties involved that I keep my opinions and experiences off of a public message board. That being said I will not be getting rid of my waterman anytime soon.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

> I think it is better for all parties involved that I keep my opinions and experiences off of a public message board. That being said I will not be getting rid of my waterman anytime soon.


We must be dealing with a kingpin here, el oh el.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

This is a friendly message board. I really would like your experiences for not only me, but for other readers. I really want to hear why you like the waterman soooo much. Any design in particular? Running lines? Maybe a particularly degreed transom/bow/beam? 

Like I said, you like the national BJ. It's like being a bandwagon hopper with enough money to buy yourself a way on the team.


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't argue with the hells bay boys. To them there is only one boat worth fishing out of. The rest of us bottom dwellers haven't lived.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Don't argue with the hells bay boys. To them there is only one boat worth fishing out of. The rest of us bottom dwellers haven't lived.


That's like someone just walking up to you and saying "Ferrari or die!" Haha jk.

Seriously though, I'm surprised I haven't been crucified yet. After all, there are NEVER any slightly used HBs on here


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

3-4' seas and not a drop of water on your glasses??? I have to ask were they in your dry storage? Theres got to be more to that story... Were they rollers with a large span between waves? Were you running extremely slow? Did your friend just so happen to be directly up wind from the inlet? Or are you 8' tall and were standing up? Never been on the newer model BT's so I cant comment on the ride but if thats the case I know a lot of guys that should trade their bay/smaller offshore boats in on one.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

> 3-4' seas and not a drop of water on your glasses??? I have to ask were they in your dry storage? Theres got to be more to that story... Were they rollers with a large span between waves? Were you running extremely slow? Did your friend just so happen to be directly up wind from the inlet? Or are you 8' tall and were standing up? Never been on the newer model BT's so I cant comment on the ride but if thats the case I know a lot of guys that should trade their bay/smaller offshore boats in on one.


15-20 winds are all you should need to know buddy. Take your foot off the throttle bud, after all you just said you've never been on one yourself. I can't speak to the preferences of people who predominately bay/offshore fish so idk why they would trade in any such style unless they were looking to convert to solely inshore. As I said, it's a luxury to have. I'm not saying you'll be trolling for marlin off your BT, chill dude. Take another hit.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I have the best of both worlds that meets the debate in the middle - my boat is a Beavertail that is designed like a Waterman.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> This is a friendly message board. I really would like your experiences for not only me, but for other readers. I really want to hear why you like the waterman soooo much. Any design in particular? Running lines? Maybe a particularly degreed transom/bow/beam?
> 
> Like I said, you like the national BJ. It's like being a bandwagon hopper with enough money to buy yourself a way on the team.


I've owned both. TRUST ME you don't want me to post more, for your sake and others.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Were they rollers with a large spa.....


You mean white caps?  :'(


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

> > This is a friendly message board. I really would like your experiences for not only me, but for other readers. I really want to hear why you like the waterman soooo much. Any design in particular? Running lines? Maybe a particularly degreed transom/bow/beam?
> >
> > Like I said, you like the national BJ. It's like being a bandwagon hopper with enough money to buy yourself a way on the team.
> 
> ...



Still no facts. If you're going to post a meme at least make it funny.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

So do you want me to tell everybody the part where your boat went back to the factory 3 times to be repaired when it was brand new or nah ? 

Or should I post my experiences ?


----------



## Cbevers (Feb 21, 2013)

I have fished off a strike several times during the last few months. I was seriously impressed with the ride. I have started tarpon fishing more than anything during the last two years. I sold my eastcape lostmen and picked up a used bt strike that was listed here. With a 90 etec it is all I could ask for for making long open water runs and still shallow enough to pole for tailers. I fish on an 18 and 17 hpx often. It is comparable to the 17 hpxv. The bt seems to ride drier but doesn't have the finish of the maverick or the price tag. Just my opinion, I think beavertail has come a long way, my buddy has the second bt strike to come out of the mold and you can certainly see the progression from his to mine which is a 2014 as far as fit and finish is compared.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

> So do you want me to tell everybody the part where your boat went back to the factory 3 times to be repaired when it was brand new or nah ?
> 
> Or should I post my experiences ?


My strike went back one time for powder coated cup holders. Yes I would like you to post YOUR experience since I've already posted MINE. Thank you for trying to speak for me ;D


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

Where are you "moving" to Matt? ;D

What everyone is trying to get at is some of the finish isn't there or leaves something to be desired. I have no doubt that it will float in 6in. and eat up chop just like the other boats but it seems like some fiberglass work, hatch work and "cup holder" work might need some extra attention.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> When it comes to open water I guess the best way to go about explaining this would be to just say one word, "limitless". I learned this when I had to make an emergency run to a friend offshore who ran out of gas. It was     *3 1/2 - 4 foot seas* and I didn't get a drop of water on my glasses lense. im not an offshore guy personally, but having that luxury was amazing This isn't just a skiff that barely handles your lagoon white caps      :-X


Unless you were wallowing in the troughs or they were smooth faced rollers I'm calling BS.  Typical internet over estimation of wave heights.  Go talk to the boys who run charters offshore and they'll tell you what a 4' sea state looks like.

Before you start typing, I cut my teeth fishing the Northeast Canyons and spent 2 summers on a Swordfish boat so I know what a 4' sea looks like.

I guess a lot of your venom is based on the fact that you're trying to unload your skiff after racking up a _whopping _*11 hours* of experience with her     ;D


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> This is a friendly message board. I really would like your experiences for not only me, but for other readers. I really want to hear why you like the waterman soooo much. Any design in particular? Running lines? Maybe a particularly degreed transom/bow/beam?
> 
> Like I said, you like the national BJ. It's like being a bandwagon hopper with enough money to buy yourself a way on the team.


Well since you have been so persistent in wanting answers, I will make this post. I was going to stay quiet on this matter but now this post is because of YOU. Enjoy.

The problems with my strike...

- Draft was not what I thought it would be. This is a 7-8" boat (this one is my fault) 

-It poled like a complete barge. My back hurt in places it has never hurt before after poling it. I do put about 8 hours on the pole when I fish so this is more of a personal preference. 

-The hull slap was unbelievably bad and was persistent. The only time it wouldn't slap was poling with the wind. I had no trolling motor and 1 battery so it was about the lightest build you could have.

-The fuel tank was not baffled. Anytime somebody on the bow simply shifted their weight from one foot to another, the fuel would slap in the tank and echo through out the whole skiff. The fuel tank was under the front hatch pan and would have to be cut out to be fixed.

- My trim tabs were mounted over 5/8" difference from each other meaning they didn't have the same amount of travel.

- Wiring was not run correctly to turn off with the battery switch, I had to fix it.

- The rod tubes holes looked like they were cut by a 5 year old and the tubes were just hanging out, not flush.

- The seadek was measured incorrectly and was not even close to fitting right.

- The non skid job was one of the worst I have ever seen and the tape lines were TERRIBLE.

- The front bulkhead was not glassed or fixed so it was able to be pushed in about 4" and it rattled like crazy when going through a chop. Basically the cockpit liner was not attached to the top cap.

- Hatches were off terribly and creaked bad. They were visibly off and had a pretty large gap on one side that your toe could easily get stuck in ( this could have been fixed by retooling the mold for the top cap and hatches)

- Wrong amp fuses were used and had to replace 3 right away.

- The rod holders were off and were not able to even be used on the starboard side of the skiff.

- Things I asked for specifically with the metal work (casting/poling platform) was not done correctly. 

- The tunnel you raved about was not vented. So until I put the skiff up on its side while running to manually vent the tunnel, it was extremely inefficient. The tunnel won't vent unless you do it yourself. Not a big deal if you know how to vent it but it was an oversight in the design.

So as you can imagine, I was extremely disappointed in this skiff. For a 35k skiff, I don't think that I am being picky. That is a lot of coin. They offered to fix some of the problems but it was so far past that point and not worth my effort or troubles. They are extremely nice people at BT and I think they will eventually have a great product, it just wasn't there in my boat. My buddy has a Micro and its fantastic. For me, it was too much $$$ for the product that was delivered.

I now have my Waterman that I paid over 10k less for and it is 6 years old. The build quality is night and day difference and the performance is far superior. Call me a HB fanboy or whatever name you can come up with. I really don't care. I don't care about brand, I care about catching fish and having a reliable skiff and the waterman fits my needs. The strike did not, its a simple as that. The waterman will go many more places that the Strike would not because of draft and it does it quietly with no hull slap. That is extremely important to me, not running 5 miles offshore in 20 mph winds or whatever story you claimed. 

I have been fishing my whole life and have owned skiffs for over 15 years. I have had many and the waterman is THE last one I will ever own. I know you asked for waterman vs strike comparisons and I posted abut the Strike. The reason why is I don't really have anything bad to say about the waterman. 

OH, oh wait I do have one. There was one wire that wasn't butt-connected on my waterman it was only twisted and taped from the factory. It was so terrible that it stopped working after 6 years, I had to butt-connect it......


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Well my intention wasn't to turn this into a mud slinging contest. I'm sure there is a perfect boat for every situation. I have fished the strike and I liked it for the most part. When someone dumps a boat after minimal usage with the excuse of moving or business startup plans I see red flags. Nobody in their right mind orders a new 30k+ skiff if either of those situations are a possibility 2 months after taking delivery. Personally I have some interest in the Elite and would like to hear real world experience good or bad. Hearing about running dry in 4 footers is laughable and kills your credibility by the way ;D


----------



## hype143 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lots of words being slung but I do have to say I had no issues with my strike. I now own a micro and love it even more. The ride quality to draft ratio i truley feel is unmatched but I would advise anyone interested to make their own decisions. There are plenty of strikes around to test ride...


----------



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

I think it must be a law of the internet that every year a so someone will make a post on a boat forum claiming that their flats boat or skiff kept them dry running in four footers. 25 foot offshore boats do not keep you dry in four foot seas. I wouldn't believe anyone that told me their skiff was dry in two foot seas.

Its also hard to believe that BT delivered BD431 the complete POS he described in his post. Incorrectly mounted trim tabs, faulty (non-functional) wiring, the movable bulkhead, and non-functional rod holders go way beyond "fit and finish" issues. Not saying that it didn't happen, but I have to think that word would get out pretty quickly if that's the kind of product BT put out.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> I think it must be a law of the internet that every year a so someone will make a post on a boat forum claiming that their flats boat or skiff kept them dry running in four footers.  25 foot offshore boats do not keep you dry in four foot seas.  I wouldn't believe anyone that told me their skiff was dry in two foot seas.
> 
> Its also hard to believe that BT delivered BD431 the complete POS he described in his post.  Incorrectly mounted trim tabs, faulty (non-functional) wiring, the movable bulkhead, and non-functional rod holders go way beyond "fit and finish" issues.  Not saying that it didn't happen, but I have to think that word would get out pretty quickly if that's the kind of product BT put out.


Yep, your right. It was so good I sold it. I guess I'm just crazy.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I think it must be a law of the internet that every year a so someone will make a post on a boat forum claiming that their flats boat or skiff kept them dry running in four footers.  25 foot offshore boats do not keep you dry in four foot seas.  I wouldn't believe anyone that told me their skiff was dry in two foot seas.
> *
> Its also hard to believe that BT delivered BD431 the complete POS he described in his post.  Incorrectly mounted trim tabs, faulty (non-functional) wiring, the movable bulkhead, and non-functional rod holders go way beyond "fit and finish" issues.  Not saying that it didn't happen, but I have to think that word would get out pretty quickly if that's the kind of product BT put out.  *


No company is immune to problems, not HB or BT.

The performance problems BD noted about the strike are spot on for the most part. 

The problems with build quality- I have seen also, from BT in their Strike line from another owners skiff. Bad spider cracks, horrible topside two-tone paint job, and dislocating lamination.

BT puts out great stuff, but again, sometimes bad stuff slips out.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

:-*


> > 3-4' seas and not a drop of water on your glasses??? I have to ask were they in your dry storage? Theres got to be more to that story... Were they rollers with a large span between waves? Were you running extremely slow? Did your friend just so happen to be directly up wind from the inlet? Or are you 8' tall and were standing up? Never been on the newer model BT's so I cant comment on the ride but if thats the case I know a lot of guys that should trade their bay/smaller offshore boats in on one.
> 
> 
> 15-20 winds are all you should need to know buddy. Take your foot off the throttle bud, after all you just said you've never been on one yourself. I can't speak to the preferences of people who predominately bay/offshore fish so idk why they would trade in any such style unless they were looking to convert to solely inshore. As I said, it's a luxury to have. I'm not saying you'll be trolling for marlin off your BT, chill dude. Take another hit.


What am I taking a hit off? Sorry if I was coming off obnoxious. I wasn't putting your skiff down in any way. Was just stating that there was no way you were running 1/2-3/4 throttle and staying bone dry. I'm not an offshore guy but I make it out a few times a month with my g/f's dad. (He's a commercial spear diver) No he dosnt run the nicest boat but it's a lot bigger than your strike and when it gets nasty out I always switch sides with my g/f so she dosnt get wet. I don't think there's a poling skiff on the market that will run in true 3.5-4' seas and stay bone dry. Not even HB  . And like I said I've never been on a strike. The only negative thing I can say about it is, the beed of 5200 around the console dosnt reflect the price tag and the bottom rod holder looks like it's mounted way to low. Something isn't right if they have to put seadek on the floor to protect reels. And yes I run a HB. Doesn't mean everything else out there is chit. My 16 waterman has flaws too. Slides in turns and can have bow steer because the bow is so light.  That being said I don't think there's another skiff in the same length/beam category that will out perform her. (Would like to hear any arguments if someone thinks otherwise.) You sound like a pretty cocky person. I got a bet for you. Next time there's a 20-25mph North wind. (Should put the lagoon at a good 2.5-3' chop) Take me out and run out of the P&T and run the outer bar east to the kayak ramp. If I'm bone dry I'll buy your skiff. Might have to sell everything I own but I'm not worried about that. If we don't stay bone dry you can pole me around all day and pay for are bar tab at JB's.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

For the record. I'm not saying your strike isn't super dry. Shit if we stay 100% bone dry I'll even tattoo the BT log and Strike Army across my whole back. Shoulder to shoulder, neck to butt crack.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

> > This is a friendly message board. I really would like your experiences for not only me, but for other readers. I really want to hear why you like the waterman soooo much. Any design in particular? Running lines? Maybe a particularly degreed transom/bow/beam?
> >
> > Like I said, you like the national BJ. It's like being a bandwagon hopper with enough money to buy yourself a way on the team.
> 
> ...


I never asked you what you didn't like about the waterman, I asked you what it is you do like about the waterman. Great post about the errors you had with your strike, fortunately for every other owner I've spoken with and I we love the skiff and it's all around performance.


----------



## Matt05 (Apr 6, 2013)

> :-*
> 
> 
> > > 3-4' seas and not a drop of water on your glasses??? I have to ask were they in your dry storage? Theres got to be more to that story... Were they rollers with a large span between waves? Were you running extremely slow? Did your friend just so happen to be directly up wind from the inlet? Or are you 8' tall and were standing up? Never been on the newer model BT's so I cant comment on the ride but if thats the case I know a lot of guys that should trade their bay/smaller offshore boats in on one.
> ...


I would hands down take up your offer of the skiff didn't have a pending sale. I'm not going to take a sold boat on a demo run for a micro skiff argument. IF it does fall through however, I will gladly take you out to let you experience it.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

Haaaa this kid is sticking to his guns!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Spruce if you end up with a jumbo BT tramp stamp that is going to permanently disqualify you from the HB cool kids club. ;D


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Spruce if you end up with a jumbo BT tramp stamp that is going to permanently disqualify you from the HB cool kids club.  ;D


Well worth it. Losing that bet sounds much better than winning it.... I'd much rather have some lame back piece for the rest of my natural life. Than have to spend an entire day on a boat, with that guy... Jesus Christ... can you even imagine?


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> > Spruce if you end up with a jumbo BT tramp stamp that is going to permanently disqualify you from the HB cool kids club.  ;D
> 
> 
> Well worth it. Losing that bet sounds much better than winning it.... I'd much rather have some lame back piece for the rest of my natural life. Than have to spend an entire day on a boat, with that guy... Jesus Christ... can you even imagine?


You sir have just won the Internet today


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> > > This is a friendly message board. I really would like your experiences for not only me, but for other readers. I really want to hear why you like the waterman soooo much. Any design in particular? Running lines? Maybe a particularly degreed transom/bow/beam?
> > >
> > > Like I said, you like the national BJ. It's like being a bandwagon hopper with enough money to buy yourself a way on the team.
> >
> ...


Bro are you literally retarded ? You told me yourself that your boat had to go back 3 times and that the quality sucked. I can post the screen shots if you want. Not sure how good that would be for the sale of your skiff though. 

As for the waterman, I like the fact that it is a 4-5" draft boat, has no hull slap, poles much better than the strike, and it's rock solid. Also cost me a whole lot less money too.


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

To be fair to the guy, you're talking shit about a boat he's trying to sell. Maybe someday someone will return the favor


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> Spruce if you end up with a jumbo BT tramp stamp that is going to permanently disqualify you from the HB cool kids club.  ;D


Im not to worried about it el9. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> > Spruce if you end up with a jumbo BT tramp stamp that is going to permanently disqualify you from the HB cool kids club.  ;D
> 
> 
> Well worth it. Losing that bet sounds much better than winning it.... I'd much rather have some lame back piece for the rest of my natural life. Than have to spend an entire day on a boat, with that guy... Jesus Christ... can you even imagine?


I guess I should of thought that one out a little better!!!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> > Spruce if you end up with a jumbo BT tramp stamp that is going to permanently disqualify you from the HB cool kids club.  ;D
> 
> 
> Well worth it. Losing that bet sounds much better than winning it.... I'd much rather have some lame back piece for the rest of my natural life. Than have to spend an entire day on a boat, with that guy... Jesus Christ... can you even imagine?


Guess the sarcasm wasn't thick enough about the perceived HB club on this forum. It was a joke.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

I currently own a Waterman and have been on a BT Strike a few times when I was in the market for a skiff. For starters, Will & Liz are some of the nicest people I have had the opportunity to meet while touring their factory. 

My thoughts on the BT Strike...

Ride quality was good, draft was reasonable, layout was good. The times I've been out on a Strike, the conditions were ideal, so I can't really comment on the dryness when running in slop. "Running it through 3-4' chop with out getting wet" must be a joke. Probably the same dude that hyper extends his elbows when taking fish pics.
Fit and finish is not the worst and will get better with time. Remember, this companies ownership is relatively new and will having growing pains, like every other company has gone through. 
There was a good amount of hull slap while poling and that is one thing the Waterman will not have. 

I came extremely close to pulling the trigger on a new BT Strike and decided to wet test a few other boats before making that decision. The boats I wet tested were EC Fury/Caimen, Mav 17 HPX, HB Pro/Waterman & the BT Strikes. Most people just have hearsay when comparing to other skiffs. Every single skiff will have pro's & con's, you just have to decided what suits your needs best for what style of fishing you do.

I fish ML religiously and have access to fish Anna Maria Island/Longboat Key on weekends. To me, I cared most about fit & finish, quietness, draft & resale price. After literally taking a year of researching all skiffs, tours of factories, wet tests, endless hours of archive forum posts, I knew I wanted a Professional or Waterman. Although all skiffs mentioned will hold value better than other non-custom skiffs, its very obvious that the HB's were the better investment (assuming you buy used and don't overpay). 

At the end of the day, I lucked out and bought an 07' Waterman 18 w/Yami 70 two-banger (235 hrs) & will never own another skiff.

You can't argue being able to own one of the best skiffs available and possibly making some coin down the line when you sale. 

There's a reason why HB retains value and is so sought after...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The whole buying a more expensive boat as an investment thing is something I just can't wrap my head around. It's like spending $10 to save $1. No way you turn a net profit after a few years of use and maintenance.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> The whole buying a more expensive boat as an investment thing is something I just can't wrap my head around. It's like spending $10 to save $1. No way you turn a net profit after a few years of use and maintenance.


Obviously not talking about spending money on gas/maintenance, etc... Talking about purchase price to sell price down the road. 

If I were to purchase a BT Strike and Waterman of similar features for the same price, It will be a better investment of my money to go with the Waterman due to better resale and following down the line... Why is this hard to wrap your head around?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't think the idea in most circumstances it to turn a profit when it comes to buying a HB. It really boils down to true cost of ownership over time. I think all performance aside if you find a good deal on a HB you have better odds of not losing your ass on depreciation compared to some other skiffs on the market. Will a HB depreciate? Of course it will, but not nearly as bad as some others. Nothing is certain, but the heavy demand along side a limited and very expensive supply of new HB's annually help maintain a good resale. The fact that they perform so well keeps that demand very high. I think Ecc has accomplished this and BT as well to some extent. They are custom builders with limited production, which helps maintain a certain level of demand. On the flip side you have Maverick who floods the market with full product line at their dealer lots and in turn drives down their resale value. 

I for one would rather own a boat that maintains it value better and performs well in the widest variety of situations I encounter while fishing.

We are lucky to have so many choices. 15 years ago the list of skiff companies was a lot shorter.


----------



## EddieSapp (May 5, 2014)

Not to beat a dead horse here but I currently own a BT micro and haven't had an issues with it, matter of fact would recommend their boats to anyone!! In no way am I bad mouthing other manufactures, but BT was one of the very few companies that actually answered the phone or called me back when it came to buying/building the skiff to my exact liking. The couple other companies that I was able to contact either weren't very forth coming with prices ,build info, or simply didn't seem interested enough build the boat EXACTLY the way I wanted it ( with cash in hand with no reserve to boot )!! Honestly it was a great experience, and wouldn't hesitate to do it again! If its any consolation, I have been blessed and fortunate financially enough in life that if this boat didn't live up to my every expectation, that I could drop a duce on the deck, beat the chit out of it with a sledge hammer, and give it away for free, turn around buy a new hellsbay pay cash for and not think twice. LOL


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> Not to beat a dead horse here but I currently own a BT micro and haven't had an issues with it, matter of fact would recommend their boats to anyone!! In no way am I bad mouthing other manufactures, but BT was one of the very few companies that actually answered the phone or called me back when it came to buying/building the skiff to my exact liking. The couple other companies that I was able to contact either weren't very forth coming with prices ,build info, or simply didn't seem interested enough build the boat EXACTLY the way I wanted it ( with cash in hand with no reserve to boot )!! Honestly it was a great experience, and wouldn't hesitate to do it again! If its any consolation, I have been blessed and fortunate financially enough in life that if this boat didn't live up to my every expectation, that I could drop a duce on the deck, beat the chit out of it with a sledge hammer, and give it away for free, turn around buy a new hellsbay pay cash for and not think twice. LOL


Then do it! A new Marquesa. Why not have 2 skiffs? I'm sure HB would make ur Marquesa exactly the way u want it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> Not to beat a dead horse here but I currently own a BT micro and haven't had an issues with it, matter of fact would recommend their boats to anyone!! In no way am I bad mouthing other manufactures, but BT was one of the very few companies that actually answered the phone or called me back when it came to buying/building the skiff to my exact liking. The couple other companies that I was able to contact either weren't very forth coming with prices ,build info, or simply didn't seem interested enough build the boat EXACTLY the way I wanted it ( with cash in hand with no reserve to boot )!! Honestly it was a great experience, and wouldn't hesitate to do it again! If its any consolation, I have been blessed and fortunate financially enough in life that if this boat didn't live up to my every expectation, that I could drop a duce on the deck, beat the chit out of it with a sledge hammer, and give it away for free, turn around buy a new hellsbay pay cash for and not think twice. LOL


Congrats on having a lot of money and bragging about it. Who does that?

To your point Liz at bt is very good when it comes to making the customer feel like they are important. Although I didn't buy a boat from them I had one of the best customer service experiences when talking with her about building one.


----------



## EddieSapp (May 5, 2014)

Actually have 3 boats 2014 BT micro, 2015 Z520c Ranger bass boat, 2011 Skeeter 20 I class bass boat, sorry actually make that 4 boats, have a pond prowler for the pond in my back yard too. You think a poling skiffs are pricey take a look at the cost of a  brand new 20ft ranger z520c loaded to the gills, that will make most people think twice about fishing for a hobby!!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> I have been blessed and fortunate financially enough in life that if this boat didn't live up to my every expectation, that I could drop a duce on the deck, beat the chit out of it with a sledge hammer, and give it away for free, turn around buy a new hellsbay pay cash for and not think twice. LOL


………………………………………..are you Oprah Winfrey?


----------



## EddieSapp (May 5, 2014)

> > I have been blessed and fortunate financially enough in life that if this boat didn't live up to my every expectation, that I could drop a duce on the deck, beat the chit out of it with a sledge hammer, and give it away for free, turn around buy a new hellsbay pay cash for and not think twice. LOL
> 
> 
> ………………………………………..are you Oprah Winfrey?



Some of that was sarcasm, with truth behind it, basically meaning that if I wasn't happy with the boat it would have been gone the next day after I pick it up from BT, and in another boat other then a BT!!


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

> If its any consolation, I have been blessed and fortunate financially enough in life that if this boat didn't live up to my every expectation, that I could drop a duce on the deck, beat the chit out of it with a sledge hammer, and give it away for free, turn around buy a new hellsbay pay cash for and not think twice. LOL



I take great consolation in your apparent affluence, thank you!
Sorry, kidding, legitimately glad you're happy with your boat(s).  I think anyone who's happy with what they fish out of is doing pretty well.  Since it seems price was not an object, was there a reason you selected the Micro over the Strike?  Maybe this would shed some light on the OP's question...


----------



## EddieSapp (May 5, 2014)

> > If its any consolation, I have been blessed and fortunate financially enough in life that if this boat didn't live up to my every expectation, that I could drop a duce on the deck, beat the chit out of it with a sledge hammer, and give it away for free, turn around buy a new hellsbay pay cash for and not think twice. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really just wanted a skiff to chase reds around up here in Virginia Beach/Carolinas from time to time (which is seasonal of course cause of the colder water) I just wanted something I could go stupid skinny in and fished great solo, Which has served it purpose flawlessly. Keep in mind most of my fishing time through out the year is spent on the deck of my bass boat tournament fishing. Take it for what its worth I guess


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

You know what I really like over niche forums like these over, say, Florida Sportsman?

The people are generally nicer, there is better quality advice, more willingness to lend a hand, and often times- better quality/ quantity of fishing reports.

This thread is so stupid, and a pissing match between the HB and BT owners.


It is threads like these, that make forums lose members. 

It is threads like these that take away from forums that are great for the reasons listed above...


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > Spruce if you end up with a jumbo BT tramp stamp that is going to permanently disqualify you from the HB cool kids club.  ;D
> >
> >
> > Well worth it. Losing that bet sounds much better than winning it.... I'd much rather have some lame back piece for the rest of my natural life. Than have to spend an entire day on a boat, with that guy... Jesus Christ... can you even imagine?
> ...


I got it... I'm 99.999% sure, there is not an actual HB cool kids club to be disqualified from.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> You know what I really like over niche forums like these over, say, Florida Sportsman?
> 
> The people are generally nicer, there is better quality advice, more willingness to lend a hand, and often times- better quality/ quantity of fishing reports.
> 
> ...


I get upset, too... when the world isn't exactly as I'd like it to be.


----------



## Two Hooks (Nov 18, 2014)

I would like to hear more about the Strike. Good and bad. Only a couple of people have chimed in about their personal experience with the boat itself.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

First off, I just want to say that I'm not here to start a fight or argue with anyone. I tend to not get involved in these types of threads, but I do want to say a few things considering I own one of the skiffs involved in this discussion. I think there are a ton of awesome companies putting quality skiffs on the market...and we, the consumers, are lucky to have so many great options. 

That being said, I am extremely happy with my BT Strike and my decision to move forward with purchasing a boat built by Beavertail. As many others have said, Will and Liz are genuine, and awesome people to work with. I purchased my skiff back in August and have traveled all over the state of Florida with it, from the lower Keys, all the way to Tampa, and up to Jacksonville/Georgia. I have run it in various conditions from good, to bad, to worse. The Strike has never let me down or performed sub-par. It is exactly as I hoped...better, actually. It is a VERY dry running skiff. It eats up the chop and I'm continually impressed by its abilities. I will not exaggerate and say something like "it can handle 4'-5' seas"...honestly, no one should be running a microskiff in conditions like that, that's not what they are designed for. It can, however, keep you dry in a very nasty chop, crosswind, following, beam, head, or quartering seas. It does not bow steer, it rides comfortably, and it gets up in shallow water...all while quietly drafting 6", consistently. I always feel safe in this skiff, regardless of the conditions. To get back to the OP's original question, I cannot say exactly why there are a few skiffs popping up with low hours, but I can say that it is most certainly NOT due to poor quality or bad performance. 

I'm currently located in the Jacksonville area. I travel around the state and all the way up to South Carolina with boat in tow. I would encourage anyone and everyone to come take a look at the Strike, first hand. Take a ride on it with me. I would be more than happy to show you what this boat is capable of. Please don't hesitate to reach out to me and see for yourself what the BT Strike is really about.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

The most amazing thing about this mud slinging, ego bashing thread is that through it all, there's actually a tremendous amount of useful facts and information


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wasn't my intention for it to turn into a HB vs. BT fight. I was genuinely interested in the boat since I had sent in a deposit and almost bought one last year. We can thank Capt. Greg and ML Matt for dragging HB into a discussion that was specific to the strike. 

Good info tampaflygirl and nice boat.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> > > I have been blessed and fortunate financially enough in life that if this boat didn't live up to my every expectation, that I could drop a duce on the deck, beat the chit out of it with a sledge hammer, and give it away for free, turn around buy a new hellsbay pay cash for and not think twice. LOL
> >
> >
> > ………………………………………..are you Oprah Winfrey?
> ...


Can I borrow $100? Wait.. You're flush with cash.. Can we make it $1000?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Tampa Fly Girl, very nice skiff, but there is no way it can handle 4'-5' seas


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

> Tampa Fly Girl, very nice skiff, but there is no way it can handle 4'-5' seas



Swaddict, did you even read my post? Or is this sarcasm that I'm just not picking up on...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

he read your post....... describe handle.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey, here's another brand new Hell's Bay for sale with only 30 hours. I wonder if something is wrong with it?

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/627322-2014-hells-bay-guide.html


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Hey, here's another brand new Hell's Bay for sale with only 30 hours.  I wonder if something is wrong with it?
> 
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/627322-2014-hells-bay-guide.html



stay on topic, we want to hear more about the 5' chop ridin' BT , surely you can understand capt.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

> he read your post....... describe handle.


I'm not sure what either of you are talking about, swaddict and anytide. 

I was referring back to an earlier poster saying he'd run his Strike in 3.5-4' seas. I said that I wouldn't exaggerate or say something unrealistic...do not twist my words. I wouldn't even try to run my microskiff in 4-5' seas, so therefore I don't know HOW it would handle in a situation like that. The biggest chop I've run my boat in (carefully) was probably realistically close to 2.5'-3' max, in Tampa Bay. And it wasn't planned. The waves were stacked. I ran decently fast, and I stayed dry, aside from the occasional stray drop of water...which is to be expected in nasty situations like the one I was in - I don't care which skiff you are in. The boat doesn't pound at all. It runs bow down, which works very well for the design of the hull.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

keep editing...... awesome girl.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> Hey, here's another brand new Hell's Bay for sale with only 30 hours.  I wonder if something is wrong with it?
> 
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/627322-2014-hells-bay-guide.html


So you have listed a newer Biscayne, Marquesa and Guide. If they were all the same model then yes I would probably wonder what the deal is, and would likely ask the same exact question. I didn't direct any attention to the rest of the BT line, just the strike since it keeps popping up for sale with barely any use.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

> keep editing...... awesome girl.


I added quotations to my statement because evidently what I said went right over both you, and swaddicts heads. I don't appreciate my words being twisted and if I have to make it so that there is NO room for error, I will do that. Excuse me for editing my post to make it easier for you to understand what I'm saying.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh and I also spaced my pictures out...I don't like when things look crammed. :


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

If any of you guys would like to see the BT lineup for yourself then stop by the Naples Boat Show tomorrow through Sunday. It's at the Florida Sports Park and here's a link with directions:

http://www.miacc.org/events_page.php?eid=8


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you made my night........ [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What size rims and tires do you have on your truck tampaflygirl? Is it lifted? 
I just got a new tacoma offroad a few months ago and was looking to get it setup with a similar look.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

> you made my night........ [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]



Well worth it! Glad I could clarify for you and anyone else who might have been confused by that sentence...all while making your night. 


el9surf, I actually sold that truck a couple months ago...loved that thing. It had BFG KM2 285/75r16 on 16 x 8 Method Race Standards. This is my new whip...


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm still stuck on this..... And, does anybody know why BT has not changed there name yet? Damn beavers.....
For Immediate Release Hell’s Bay agrees to settlement in its splashing lawsuit against Beavertail Skiffs Florida boat company takes action against patent and trade dress infringement TITUSVILLE, Fla., 
--- Since launching its anti-splashing lawsuit five months ago in protecting its distinctive hull designs from being copied, Hell’s Bay has reached an out-of-court settlement with Beavertail Skiffs Hell’s Bay Holdings, Inc. filed the complaint against Fisher Beavertail Manufacturing this past November alleging Fisher Beavertail had splashed Hell’s Bay’s Waterman models. Though Fisher Beavertail Manufacturing is an Avon, Minnesota, based corporation, the lawsuit alleged Beavertail built, distributed, marketed and sold the copied skiffs in Florida injurious to the Hell’s Bay designed and manufactured boats headquartered in Titusville. The suit was filed in the U.S. District Court for the Middle District of Florida, Orlando Division. Hell’s Bay had asked for a jury trial before a settlement was reached. Through its Orlando based intellectual property attorneys of Beusse Wolter Sanks Mora, & Maire, P.A., Hell’s Bay brought five counts against Beavertail which included design patent infringement, trade dress infringement, unfair and deceptive trade practices and violations of Florida’s anti dilution statute. A decade ago Hell’s Bay was formed to create a new style of shallow water fishing skiff that incorporated many new design ideas that now give Hell’s Bay a distinctive look. That look has now become the trade dress for a Hell’s Bay skiff. 
For the trade dress portion of the lawsuit Hell’s Bay also included photographs of the unique hulls of its high-end performance flats boats for comparison to the hulls it alleged were copied, produced, marketed and sold by Beavertail under its Osprey, B2 and BTX models. Though the exact terms of the settlement were not disclosed, Chris Peterson, Hell’s Bay’s president, was elated with the results of the outcome which included Hell’s Bay receiving monetary compensation and that the current Beavertail designs would be discontinued and the molds destroyed. “While no liability was found or admitted in the settlement we feel that the results of the settlement should show the marine industry that marine intellectual property rights can be protected,” said Peterson. “It can take some companies well over a hundred thousand dollars and up to a year to develop a design, create its tooling, test it, refine it, and do more on-the-water testing to bring it to market,” said Peterson. 
“But to splash a hull, it can take just days to copy and a minimal amount of money to produce a boat.” Kevin W. Wimberly, one of Hell’s Bay’s attorneys said, “Hell’s Bay has been diligent in not only obtaining protection for its intellectual property portfolio but also in asserting that protection. “Vessel hull designs may be protected in several ways, including by obtaining vessel hull registrations with the Copyright Office, obtaining design patents under the Patent Act, and via registered or common law trade dress under the Lanham Act. Despite this apparent overlapping protection, vessel hull designs are often thought to inhabit an intellectual property gray area due to the intricacies of the law and past precedent. “While the specific strategy used for protecting a business’s intellectual property portfolio may vary, market conditions and the ever-present threat of shortcut-seeking market entrants make the need for some form of protection plan vitally important.” 
Peterson further explained, “One key portion of our lawsuit was the trade dress infringement. Registered or not, trade dress is a protectable right. It’s the unique, distinctive design and look of a product,” said Peterson who gave as an example competitive soft drink bottlers trying to use the styling of the famous green Coca Cola bottle. “We are known, especially among owners of shallow water boats, for the distinctive look of our boats which include the curvature of the bow hull along with the bold splash chine. “Our boat designs are covered by design patents and our distinctive trade dress. We feel that other manufacturers have copied our designs and we will be evaluating those infringements as we decide to go after other builders who we feel copied us,” Peterson concluded. Hell’s Bay Marine, which has eight models of shallow-water skiffs in the 14’ to 18’ range, is located in Titusville, Fla., and its web site is hellsbayboatworks.com. Peterson can be contacted at 321-383-8223 or via e-mail to [email protected]com. ### (4/3/2009) Pete Johnson, Johnson Communications, Inc. Scottsdale, Arizona
e-mail: [email protected] phone: 480-951-36


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm still stuck on this. How can Hells Bay live with themselves after doing this to so many customers:

http://www.keysnews.com/285285064551773.bsp.htm
Broderick's Hell's Bay problems are escalating
Bryan Broderick, the owner of the bankrupt flats boat company Hell's Bay Boatworks, pleaded guilty in 2002 to providing false information to an Alabama corporate licensing board, and in exchange he agreed to cooperate in a corruption probe that eventually targeted the state's governor and one of the country's highest-paid CEOs, according to news reports and sources familiar with Broderick's history. 

Hell's Bay Boatworks of Titusville was founded in 1998 by a team of shallow-water fishing pioneers that included Flip Pallot of the television show "Walker's Cay Chronicles." The company planned to build boats to order for customers instead of selling them through marinas. 

In August 2002, with his Alabama chapter closed, Broderick purchased Hell's Bay from former Key West businessman and flats angler Hal Chittum. The company's boats were increasingly sought by the best Keys guides, and at the time most observers considered Hell's Bay a challenger to Maverick Boat Company of Fort Pierce, as the industry leader. 

Over the next few years, however, the company's fortunes gradually faded for reasons that are still in debate. What is known for certain is that Hell's Bay filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection in October after the company's primary financier, Riverside National Bank, received a $2.6 million judgment against Hell's Bay for unpaid loans. 

Sources familiar with the bankruptcy proceedings said talks are under way over the potential sale of the company to an owner who would keep the name and product line, while paying back creditors under a deal structured by the bankruptcy court. 

Broderick did not return repeated calls seeking comment. Critics allege he accepted thousands of dollars in downpayments for new boats even though his company was financially unable to build those boats. By their tally, 28 customers paid $400,000 in downpayments on boats that were never built. 

As recently as August, Broderick told this column that his company's financial woes were manageable and that he was not considering seeking bankruptcy protection. "People keep asking me about these chapters. I don't even know what the chapters are," he said, referring to the U.S. bankruptcy code. In fact, at the time of that interview, Circuit Court Judge Warren Burk had issued a $2.6 million judgment against Hell's Bay and Broderick for unpaid loans, a decision that led to the bankruptcy filing. 

Before coming to Florida, Broderick received a six-month suspended sentence in exchange for cooperating in a state corruption probe, according to the Mobile Register daily newspaper. "He's a flea on a dog that got hit by a truck," Broderick's attorney, Ron Wise, told the newspaper. 

Wise declined to comment on Broderick Wednesday, but other sources said Broderick — known as J. Bryan Broderick in bankruptcy court papers — is the James Bryan Broderick who reached the plea agreement in Alabama. 

The Alabama probe culminated in indictments last October of former Alabama Gov. Don Siegelman and former HealthSouth CEO Richard Scrushy. 

The Siegelman-Scrushy indictments show no obvious link to the matter that produced Broderick's plea. Siegelman allegedly conspired to pack the state's health board for Scrushy in exchange for payments. The two are scheduled to go on trial in May. A jury acquitted Scrushy of unrelated fraud charges last year. 

Siegelman and Scrushy maintain their innocence. "The evidence will show that there were no requests for favors or promises for favors by Richard Scrushy from Governor Siegelman," says Scrushy's defense team on his Web site, http://www.richardscrushy.com. 

In 2001, Broderick's company, GH Construction, came under state scrutiny after the Mobile Register questioned the state's decision to "hire a two-person firm with no employees or history to manage construction of a state warehouse project slated to cost more than $16 million," according to the newspaper. 

The state of Alabama dropped GH Construction from the warehouse projects. In his plea, Broderick admitted to providing false information to a state corporate licensing board. 

Meanwhile, in Florida numerous angry customers are pursuing Broderick in the courts. Among them is Gordon Baggett, a part-time Keys tarpon guide from Daytona Beach. Baggett said he turned over his Hell's Bay Marquesa boat to Broderick last year as a downpayment on a new boat that was to be built over the coming months. Broderick allegedly sold Baggett's boat but never built the new one. 

Baggett leads a committee of creditors that is providing information to the bankruptcy court. Despite his experience with Broderick, Baggett said he believes in the Hell's Bay product as envisioned by Pallot and others. Baggett said he hopes a buyer will emerge to restore the company. "It was a good company and it still can be a good company," he said. 

Lawyers involved in the Hell's Bay case said discussions are under way with potential buyers and that a court-supervised resolution could come within days or weeks. 

David McFarlin, the attorney for Hell's Bay Boatworks, said he could not predict an outcome. "Beyond that unhelpful response, [this] is what's on the table right now, and that is a proposal to sell the business as an ongoing concern," he said. 

Ben Iannotta is a free-lance journalist and flats fishing guide. He can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

So, who owns it now?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Shhh... Us HB guys don't talk about those years. (The Dark Years) To be fair Chris P. is a stand up guy and offered to build all 28 people skiffs minus their deposit. (Up to $10k). I know that's not all the $$& but for a guy walking into a bankrupt company... Says a lot about his character.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

> So, who owns it now?


SpruceCreek is right about that. Hell's Bay is currently owned by Chris Peterson, a very decent guy who had nothing to do with the all of the financial troubles the previous owner caused.

Beavertail Skiffs is owned by Will Leslie, also an incredibly decent guy who had nothing to do with the troubles posted in the other article. 

And here's some extra info for some of you HB guys on this thread, Will Leslie and Chris Peterson do know each other personally and get along quite well. I'm not saying they barbeque together, but they are on very friendly terms, especially when they work the major boat shows like Miami, which is happening next month. Both companies will be there so that's an excellent chance for some of you to compare their lineups side-by-side. 

I know some of you HB folks love bashing BT. These "Ford vs. Chevy" debates can be fun and I'm honestly enjoying this one. But stay honest. There is nothing wrong with any of the boats that either company is producing, and competition is a good thing.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Man I'm gone for like a month or two and look what this place turns into! 

[smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Blaa Blaa [smiley=lalalala.gif]. My boats better than your for 7 pages. It's fun to see what happens when someone says something about about a HB and all hell breaks lose. This doesn't happen with other boats. Could it be their trying to defend something they can't. IMHO

Oh, my boats much better

Page on!!!


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

> Seen more of these for sale with less that 20 hours of use than any other skiff in recent memory. What's the deal?


Amazing and fascinating thread. To think it started with these two sentences.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

I am glad to read that people on here are enjoying their BT Strike. If the boat fits all your needs then that is what it's all about. That wasn't the case for me, but I am not everybody.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm just here to see this Tramp Stamp become a reality ;D


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

I have become so disillusioned with this whole situation that I have decided to sell my skiff and become a "Kayak snob".


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> I'm just here to see this Tramp Stamp become a reality  ;D


Calling Mosquito Lagoon Matt, you are needed for a sudden death round. An epic back piece hangs in the balance.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Next time there's a 20-25mph North wind. (Should put the lagoon at a good 2.5-3' chop) Take me out and run out of the P&T and run the outer bar east to the kayak ramp.


how about we just make a race out of this.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man you guys come to GA and we will race....oh I forgot my boats in the shop...never-mind [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]

Testosterone on the lose

Page on


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> > I'm just here to see this Tramp Stamp become a reality  ;D
> 
> 
> Calling Mosquito Lagoon Matt, you are needed for a sudden death round. An epic back piece hangs in the balance.


Or a easy swim down Haulover would suffice for the loser


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> This is a friendly message board. I really would like your experiences for not only me, but for other readers. I really want to hear why you like the waterman soooo much. Any design in particular? Running lines? Maybe a particularly degreed transom/bow/beam?
> 
> Like I said, you like the national BJ. It's like being a bandwagon hopper with enough money to buy yourself a way on the team.


I really want to hear why you like it? [ch128525][ch128525]


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like the "guru" has done been _busted_! ;D


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

This thread does beg the age old question to be asked...










Seriously, I am impressed with one thing - 7 pages and not a mention of East Cape!  Damn, I just ruined the streak there, didn't I?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Probably because the thread is titled BT Strike


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

If you are fiends with certain people on FB, you would have seen a doozie that was over a 100 comments long!


----------

